# Rodbaston-What did you get?



## ReptileKid

*I know its a bit early, ( i couldn't go ).*

*Just a thread so people can tell us what you got, show pics, tell us what you thought of the show.*

*So, as soon as your home with your new pet, post away! *

*Can't wait to see what you've got! *


----------



## lefty

1 x 2 year old b&w tegu and 3 x pacmans. they will be here ni about 2 hours and counting lol!! its like waiting for xmas!! lmao!!!:2thumb:


----------



## ReptileKid

lefty said:


> 1 x 2 year old b&w tegu and 3 x pacmans. they will be here ni about 2 hours and counting lol!! its like waiting for xmas!! lmao!!!:2thumb:


 
:O Lucky Sh*te!
I wanna tegu and a fantasy pacman to top of my mini collection, but not aloud
post some pics later, just to make me a lil more jelous


----------



## monitor mad

Ye would be nice to see what was bought , gutted i couldent go due to work commitments :bash:


----------



## ReptileKid

monitor mad said:


> Ye would be nice to see what was bought , gutted i couldent go due to work commitments :bash:


 damn!
i couldnt go because my mum or dad wouldnt take meee
lol cant wait until i can drive, only years!


----------



## lefty

oasis_reps said:


> :O Lucky Sh*te!
> I wanna tegu and a fantasy pacman to top of my mini collection, but not aloud
> post some pics later, just to make me a lil more jelous


will do mate. me and the missus are sat here like a pair of kids waiting for them. iv phone my mate whos collecting them 3 times already lmao!!!


----------



## ReptileKid

lefty said:


> will do mate. me and the missus are sat here like a pair of kids waiting for them. iv phone my mate whos collecting them 3 times already lmao!!!


Lol, thats what im like 
haha, well look forward to seeing pics


----------



## inkyjoe

gutted i couldnt go! 25 year old man who cant drive....its an embarassment!:lol2:


----------



## Bexie

well i was supposed to go to rodbaston but due to illness i couldn't go. Thanks to Nick (arkreptiles)for being able to deliver what i had ordered from him on such short notice!!!
what i ended up getting was;

1.0 Yellowbelly Royal
0.2 Pastel Royals
1.0 Reverse stripe het Raptor Leopard Gecko


































Bexie


----------



## toxic

I bought 6 frogs and a tank that I was told is the right size for them but its way off so Im :censor: about that. I bought a Matsat and a water bowl oh and some bits off Pollywog Im happy with my stuff apart from now I got to go out and Buy a second new tank.


----------



## Paulios

got me a little kenyan sand boa which was all i went for so i'm happy. there were some pretty cool looking royals there, shame i didnt win the lottery or i would have come home with some of them.


----------



## ReptileKid

toxic said:


> I bought 6 frogs and a tank that I was told is the right size for them but its way off so Im :censor: about that. I bought a Matsat and a water bowl oh and some bits off Pollywog Im happy with my stuff apart from now I got to go out and Buy a second new tank.


 
What frogs d'ya get? 
and darn, whats wrong with the tank (Size etc)?


----------



## toxic

oasis_reps said:


> What frogs d'ya get?
> and darn, whats wrong with the tank (Size etc)?


Hi m8 I bought some Red-banded frogs look like this









The tank is a Exo terra 30 x 30 x 45cm I only payed £35 for it but its still no good.


----------



## hopper

mmmmm i got me 3 more corns Striped Amel female and a Amel not sure what sex and a Anery also not sure on sex and a very sexy female 08 royal :flrt:


----------



## hopper

hopper said:


> mmmmm i got me 3 more corns Striped Amel female and a Amel not sure what sex and a Anery also not sure on sex and a very sexy female 08 royal :flrt:


my new royal 









and the 3 corns and my royal togther when i got back


----------



## pop80_uk

Hey all!
I went and came back with with a tub of crickets! £1.50 a tub for any live food! Bargain!
My review of the show, well it was my first reptile show and I have to admit it was OK, but I was expecting a hall. The different rooms made it tricky to get around due to the sheer of volume of people, kids and buggies there!

There were loads of snakes, some really nice ones. Quite a few leo geckos, but not as many as i expected. Also lots of them were kept on sand?? Which I found odd due to the reputation of some of the breeders and sellers. 

Big Yellow Gecko had a fantastic range of beautiful Geckos, definelty my supplier of choice for future.

Entry was £2.00 and as I only live 15mins away it was easy to find. 

Overall a good show and a good range, however not as well organised as many of the computer fairs and fish fairs I have been to on a similar set up. 
The parking was also awful, half the cars looked liked they had been parked as if being stolen!  (this included mine! LOL)

It did not help I was banned from buying else I would have picked up a snow from big yellow gecko and a mack snow from Temper.

Look forward to reading other reviews


----------



## JamesJ

Talk about bad parking lol we got there pretty early and parked easy and when we got back to the car everyone was everywhere we struggled to get out of our spot cause people were parked not to far behind!

We got a sunglow & TUG snow female leos & a baby crestie chocolate with cream almost full pinstripes and a very solid light tail :flrt:


----------



## Alex27

0.1 bumble bee royal i wanted a female spider so showed my dad it then a bumble bee sayin if i get the spider i can make those so he sed wot about ur snake to 1 of those so i told him then he bought me the bumble bee imthinking of calling honey


----------



## Bexie

pastelpythons27 said:


> 0.1 bumble bee royal i wanted a female spider so showed my dad it then a bumble bee sayin if i get the spider i can make those so he sed wot about ur snake to 1 of those so i told him then he bought me the bumble bee imthinking of calling honey


killerbee's for you in a few years then


----------



## Ecologica

It was my first reptile show and I came back with an '08 BCI female (poss. het), a couple of new stats, and most exciting of all a piece of bark!

Did anyone else find it a little clostraphobic? are shows normally like this?


----------



## makeitandskateit

I got a baby SHTCHB female leo from ProReptile. It was the first show I had been to and it was packed!!!


----------



## calsmum22

hi just got back frm the show,it was my first how and i liked it alot just thought they could have done with somewhere bigger.
got myself a gorgeous 08 female amel stripe corn,a lovely little 08 butter het motley male and my first beautiful little royal.
apart from that i want to get some leo`s,there were some real nice ones today at brilliant prices so all in all a good day :2thumb:


----------



## Paulios

that leo you got bexie is absolutely gorgeous. i wish i could have took some leos home with me, there was loads of really nice ones. i got a little bit scared when i was buying my sand boa because the guy standing next to me had a big blood python out and it kept looking at me funny. :lol2:


----------



## gillyite

We've just got back - 260 miles and 5 hours of driving!
First thing i got was a headache - couldn't believe how cramped it was . The lack of room for browsing spoilt a really good turnout . There were some really nice animals but i thought the prices were a little high at times - certainly seemed more expensive than Doncaster . There were some good prices though - just not on the ones i wanted !

I still ended up with an albino ruthvens kingsnake male and a pueblan female -would probably have bought more but couldn't face trying to go round again.

Altogether a good show but could have been excellent with a bit more room.


----------



## Bexie

Paulios said:


> that leo you got bexie is absolutely gorgeous. i wish i could have took some leos home with me, there was loads of really nice ones. i got a little bit scared when i was buying my sand boa because the guy standing next to me had a big blood python out and it kept looking at me funny. :lol2:


LMAO! how can a snake look at you funny?


----------



## Sugababe6275

yeh was a good show but very busy! couldnt move around very much, we brought loads of livefood (nice and cheap :2thumb and a adult female corn, was very tempted by some of the cresties there tho


----------



## emmipez1989

i got..... 
From CTO a Tokay, 2 King snakes and a blizzard leo.
from others i got 3 red sided garter snakes and a plains garter, 2 high yellows and a hypo leo, a caramel het amel stripe corn, a tub of indian stickies, bout 10 and a pair of peru fern stickies.

but they wernt all 4 me...


----------



## makeitandskateit

emmipez1989 said:


> i got.....
> From CTO a Tokay, 2 King snakes and a blizzard leo.
> from others i got 3 red sided garter snakes and a plains garter, 2 high yellows and a hypo leo, a caramel het amel stripe corn, a tub of indian stickies, bout 10 and a pair of peru fern stickies.
> 
> but they wernt all 4 me...


that all?:whistling2:


----------



## Alex27

Bexie said:


> killerbee's for you in a few years then


yep definately took a few sneaky handling pics while i was puttin her in viv will upload later


----------



## Roewammi

we got an 08 het khal albino boa and an 07 hogg island x BCI both from Boadave 

(the OH paid for them so cheap day for me!)

will get pics up later!


----------



## dragonsRus

just got back, i got
1 female royal
1 male boa (66% poss het albino)
1 female boa
1 male blizzard leo
1 female normal leo

huge bag of aspen
large faunarium
loads of hides and water bowls
and crix


----------



## shefgecko

I couldnt get there because my :censor:ing alarm didnt go off!!!!!!!!!!!!

the hunt for a BTS continues...


----------



## Jon2ooo8

how much are leos usually at shows?


----------



## cubeykc

Jon2ooo8 said:


> how much are leos usually at shows?


iv seen them as little as £15 - £400 depends what you are after and you can get them cheaper if you wait intill the end of the show


----------



## Daleos89

gillyite said:


> We've just got back - 260 miles and 5 hours of driving!
> First thing i got was a headache - couldn't believe how cramped it was . The lack of room for browsing spoilt a really good turnout . There were some really nice animals but i thought the prices were a little high at times - certainly seemed more expensive than Doncaster . There were some good prices though - just not on the ones i wanted !
> 
> I still ended up with an albino ruthvens kingsnake male and a pueblan female -would probably have bought more but couldn't face trying to go round again.
> 
> Altogether a good show but could have been excellent with a bit more room.


260 miles? where u live lol?


----------



## reptile_man_08

Nothing:cussing:
114 mile drive, broke down on the way, and without a map my dad managed to detor us from an accident and get us lost:lol2:
Was a good show though, tried to go around again and was going to ask to handle some blood pythons and stuff but was too hungry and lightheaded.I thought a college would have a large hall!


----------



## webby06_2007

inkyjoe said:


> gutted i couldnt go! 25 year old man who cant drive....its an embarassment!:lol2:


 haha thats why u get people to drive u o great one!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## snickers

It was very busy. 7 or 8 rooms of animals, but really difficult to move about because of all the people.
There was loads of stock. Corns, royals, leopard geckoes mainly, but smaller numbers of lots more. Quite a few carpets and 1 table had bredl's. We were very tempted with some 'inland' carpets going cheap, but bought a Bredl's in the end. She is lovely, and a good price.

The only thing missing was spiders. I saw 2 spiders in the whole show! Spidershop had a table (well 4) but noone there and no stock. Has something happened to prevent them getting there?

Also got some crix @ 1.50 a tub - bargain


----------



## linda.t

it was so busy and so hot in there i was very good i got a australian velvet gecko for £15 some livefood ,light bulbs 
2 hairless rats but not from inside : victory:


----------



## evilangel

i came home with nothing  proper gutted cos i wanted a leo


----------



## mynameisjon1988

It was my first show also I got a female beardie its a normal i think (forgot to ask what the parents were) but she has lovley orange colourations and I also got a new uv bulb and a new starter 

Overall the show was good but too crowded and not enough room for all the people


----------



## jungleboy

I got a headache from being harassed by people buying stuff:lol2:

Hello and thanks to everyone who spoke to me even if you didn't buy stuffbash, it was nice to meet loads of new faces from RFUK and some old ones, even you Ash :whistling2:


----------



## cervantes

Nothing for me. A long drive and a :censor: accident on the M6. 

It was nice to see some different animals, but an unusual layout made it a bit confusing. 

Got some info on cresties, thanks Caledonian Geckos, an another guy i didn't get the name of. I was very tempted, but a bit nervous buying when I didn't have a set up at home for them. 

No Spiders...:bash:

The Garters were beautiful, especially the red sided. Maybe another time. 

My first show, and I don't know anyone who like exotic pets so I was billy no mates.

I'm not sure I'll bother with another show unless I want something specific.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

For someone who only went to look, I ended up coming away with a Male Fire Ball Python, and a Female Caramel Albino Ball Python from Scott Wilkinson, and I also picked up an Adult Female Red Blood Python from the BoaDave area! 

I'll upload some pictures this evening.


----------



## reptile_man_08

0o I think I saw that red blood python..Lovely colour.Apart from that I only say black ones.


----------



## mike mc

i ended up with a pair of ackies,a nice 3ftx2x2 viv from mark at custom aquaria,got a ceramic bulb and holder etc from jungleboys stall and a pulse stat


----------



## lil05

i got a tiger crested gecko a little baby and 3 baby forest geckos .. absolutly tiny about an inch long including tail


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

reptile_man_08 said:


> 0o I think I saw that red blood python..Lovely colour.Apart from that I only say black ones.


Yeh, there were a couple of Blacks on Penfold's table.

I'm quite happy with the big girl I picked up, she'll fit in nicely to my Yellow/Blonde Projects, in which I meed breed Albino and Stripe into.


----------



## sallyconyers

Lovely snow female - just leaving her to settle so no pics as yet. Also some good equipment buys; 2 heat mats and a mat stat. So very pleased I went ;@)


----------



## Mrs Capester

we bought: 

A pair of pygmy chameleons, a golden gecko, a halloween harlequin crested and 2 tadpoles! 

:flrt:


----------



## linda.t

jungleboy said:


> I got a headache from being harassed by people buying stuff:lol2:
> 
> Hello and thanks to everyone who spoke to me even if you didn't buy stuffbash, it was nice to meet loads of new faces from RFUK and some old ones, even you Ash :whistling2:


i wonder which people gave u an headache:whistling2:


----------



## Alex27

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> For someone who only went to look, I ended up coming away with a Male Fire Ball Python, and a Female Caramel Albino Ball Python from Scott Wilkinson, and I also picked up an Adult Female Red Blood Python from the BoaDave area!
> 
> I'll upload some pictures this evening.


hes a really good sales man isnt he


----------



## DraigGochHerp

Pretty good show and well attended with some good stock there. The only downer on Rodbaston is the show is held in 8 small rooms not a hall.
I got a male 2008 Orange Phase Variable (Thayer's) Kingsnake.:flrt:
Graham.


----------



## lily-jo

i came home with 3 green tree frogs and a tall glass tank


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

pastelpythons27 said:


> hes a really good sales man isnt he


I don't know about that, I just have alot of projects that can be spiced up with adding these! :lol2:


----------



## coopdog

yeah i went it was well packed and some rooms were roasting part from that great show.
i got myself a nice female mojave royal
well chuffed


----------



## DraigGochHerp

Here's my new addition -

















My last 20 purchases have been Ratsnakes but I do like my Thayers/Variables.
Graham.


----------



## Athravan

Saw lots of old friends and met a few new people too.

Thought it was a good show, good turnout, very cramped and very hot, but that's a lot better than empty and whilst uncomfortable for people I didn't really feel that the temperatures were bad for the reps, possibly the opposite, as it was heat caused by body temperature and not by sunlight which raises the ambient nicely for them, plenty of animals, most of which seemed in excellent condition, as always it's a nice venue, easy to find, food & drink, can't complain really - I agree with the others saying it would be a bit nicer in a large spacious hall but it would be hard to match all the other aspects of the venue and I know how hard venues are to find.

So a big THANKS to all the organisers and helpers for the day, as well as all the exhibitors and everyone I met & said hi to.

I got an absolutely amazing white lipped python (thanks Al!) and the OH bought a boa (from red reptiles) after I got in trouble for wanting to buy another snake last time! Typical... 

Then, after the show I drove to meet an APH breeder further north and picked up my big treat, a pair of apricot APH which are absolutely stunning :mf_dribble:


----------



## tina b

i got an orange a banana a tin of dr pepper an some pet crickets: victory: and gave everyone a headache


----------



## repkid

Did not read through the whole thread but sound like it was quite good?


----------



## bgfaith

i was only going to buy a female adult royal if there was one and a corn but now i came home with

0.2.0 Royal pythons
1.1.0 BRB
1.1.0 Chameleon Yemen
1.1.0 dwarf chameleon
0.1.0 corn


----------



## hopper

i loved it when is the next one ? :whistling2:


----------



## jungleboy

tina b said:


> i got an orange a banana a tin of dr pepper an some pet crickets: victory: and gave everyone a headache


 Yeah you did didn't you shorty :whistling2:


----------



## lil05

tina b said:


> i got an orange a banana a tin of dr pepper an some pet crickets: victory: and gave everyone a headache


 where was this food? i didnt eat all the time i was there im starving nw waiting for a chinese...


----------



## tina b

jungleboy said:


> Yeah you did didn't you shorty :whistling2:


 
my big mouth makes up for lack of height :blush:


----------



## KISSMAN-ACE

Atb
bci
2 hypo leos


----------



## hopper

now im home and after buying 3 new corns and a royal im wishing i got more .
I WANT TO GO BACK :bash:


----------



## lil05

hopper said:


> now im home and after buying 3 new corns and a royal im wishing i got more .
> I WANT TO GO BACK :bash:


 same i wanted this velvet gecko i saw .. o wells linda t has it now  or have a day gecko i think it was only £10 (cant remememebr if it was a day gecko now)


----------



## jungleboy

tina b said:


> my big mouth makes up for lack of height :blush:


 I may need proof of that :whistling2:


----------



## Athravan

lil05 said:


> where was this food? i didnt eat all the time i was there im starving nw waiting for a chinese...


There was a canteen that you had to walk past to get to the hall venue where one of the sets of toilets were, big canteen with seats and tables and serving chips and chicken tikka, hot drinks and cakes that's all I noticed


----------



## wulfrun

Brought some corns, but one of the ones we did buy was supposed to be a normal stripe female, but it turns out after we probed it when we got home it's a male so we're a bit p:censor:d about that. and we got some reed frogs white's tree frogs and some toads.


----------



## lil05

Athravan said:


> There was a canteen that you had to walk past to get to the hall venue where one of the sets of toilets were, big canteen with seats and tables and serving chips and chicken tikka, hot drinks and cakes that's all I noticed


 oh :blush: i did see it .. never gave it a 2nd thought .. needed the money for stuff  although that chicken tikka sounds nice


----------



## tina b

Athravan said:


> There was a canteen that you had to walk past to get to the hall venue where one of the sets of toilets were, big canteen with seats and tables and serving chips and chicken tikka, hot drinks and cakes that's all I noticed


 

thats right rub it in ..you listning lil05:Na_Na_Na_Na:

jb if i dont get my hog soon my gob will give you a huge thumping headache:whistling2:


----------



## sushigeezer

inkyjoe said:


> gutted i couldnt go! 25 year old man who cant drive....its an embarassment!:lol2:


i know something about that .... I mean i can drive just lost my licence few years ago


----------



## jungleboy

tina b said:


> thats right rub it in ..you listning lil05:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> jb if i dont get my hog soon my gob will give you a huge thumping headache:whistling2:


Just PM me your address and a night I can deliver and I'll sort it


----------



## lil05

tina b said:


> thats right rub it in ..you listning lil05:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> jb if i dont get my hog soon my gob will give you a huge thumping headache:whistling2:


 shh ill have my sweet and sour chicken balls soon .. ha now arent you jealous :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Roewammi

all of you naughty people stop talking bout chinese! im starving! 

I got this fella;
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/214371-new-boa-pics-name-ideas.html

and a hogg island x BCI both from Boadave

a viv and lots of ceramics and a greek style pot thingy thats in the viv on the link above for decor


----------



## Moshpitviper

Saw lots of you today. i was on Custom Aquarias stand in room7. i had a judas priest T-shirt on and dont have a beard. nice to meet lots of you. came home with a super tiger retic.... alas, not mine.


----------



## tina b

lil05 said:


> shh ill have my sweet and sour chicken balls soon .. ha now arent you jealous :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
not in the slightest i like my animals breathing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jungleboy

Moshpitviper said:


> Saw lots of you today. i was on Custom Aquarias stand in room7. i had a judas priest T-shirt on and dont have a beard. nice to meet lots of you. came home with a super tiger retic.... alas, not mine.


 The tall geezer with the priest shirt, thought it was you but wasn't sure always seemed to get distrcated before asking you. Me = dude in the Moonsorrow T-shirt


----------



## lil05

jungleboy said:


> The tall geezer with the priest shirt, thought it was you but wasn't sure always seemed to get distrcated before asking you. Me = dude in the Moonsorrow T-shirt


 JB = man yelling at you to say hi


----------



## lily-jo

Moshpitviper said:


> Saw lots of you today. i was on Custom Aquarias stand in room7. i had a judas priest T-shirt on and dont have a beard. nice to meet lots of you. came home with a super tiger retic.... alas, not mine.


 yep you sold me a small(ish) tall tank (emergancy frog housing till they go to the shop) they are quite happy thanks x


----------



## Moshpitviper

jungleboy said:


> The tall geezer with the priest shirt, thought it was you but wasn't sure always seemed to get distrcated before asking you. Me = dude in the Moonsorrow T-shirt


Oh dude i totally saw you! *waves frantically*


----------



## rattysue

I got myself the most gorgeous axanthic girlie form John Berry and her name is Colleen.....
couple of baby corns and the OH came home with a couple of bits as well.....


----------



## lil05

i iwshed i was more of a snake person .. id have got loads they were dead cheap


----------



## chondro13

i am a *HAPPY* girl!!

came home with...


1 x partial pinstripe harlequin dalmatian crested gecko baby

1 x 99.9% full pinstripe harlequin crested gecko (about 6 months old - poss male??)

1 x male Boiga cyanea (about 2 years old) absolutely GORGEOUS from Solid on rfuk :2thumb:

then drove to peterborough to pick up one male juvinille g. luii from neep_neep on rfuk :2thumb:



the sodding flatmate got a BRB tho!! very jealous about that one... lol and he also got a gorgeous pair of white line geckos from another member on rfuk


safe to say its been a GOOD day :no1::blush:


was a good venue but people should REALLY not take pushchairs to something like that... *grumble*


----------



## masticophis

Moshpitviper said:


> Saw lots of you today. i was on Custom Aquarias stand in room7. i had a judas priest T-shirt on and dont have a beard. nice to meet lots of you. came home with a super tiger retic.... alas, not mine.


Damm that was you with Matt and Ami ?

I brought the mangrove monitor and the leopard geckos and sort of the tiger for Matt to look after.
If I'd have known I'd have said hello.

Rushed off my feet at the show, seemed to know so many people there. To my shame I bought only leopard geckos, but they were for the shop, not really anything there that suits my taste in snakes anyway. Only some boiga's, though I wouldn't have said they were likely to be CB?
Way too busy, would have been better in a larger hall, plus then people wouldn't have been climbing over a poor disabled lady in her wheelchair and would have given her a little more courtesy!

Mike


----------



## tina b

ok wasnt gonna admit it but i did buy some leos..very very cheap 2 girlies and a little chap..im sure theyl grow on me..lol


----------



## reptile_man_08

They had some awesomely priced BRB's and BBP's, at £90-95.


----------



## lil05

masticophis said:


> Damm that was you with Matt and Ami ?
> 
> I brought the mangrove monitor and the leopard geckos and sort of the tiger for Matt to look after.
> If I'd have known I'd have said hello.
> 
> Rushed off my feet at the show, seemed to know so many people there. To my shame I bought only leopard geckos, but they were for the shop, not really anything there that suits my taste in snakes anyway. Only some boiga's, though I wouldn't have said they were likely to be CB?
> Way too busy, would have been better in a larger hall, plus then people wouldn't have been climbing over a poor disabled lady in her wheelchair and would have given her a little more courtesy!
> 
> Mike


 poor woman .. i liked how they stuck shift bins everywhere to fall over and a fire extinguiser to walk into in the hallway


----------



## lefty

yesssss!! hes here at last.been waiting all day!!! stomper is here


----------



## pop80_uk

masticophis said:


> I brought the mangrove monitor and the leopard geckos and sort of the tiger for Matt to look after.
> If I'd have known I'd have said hello.
> 
> Mike


Where you the ones who brought the monitor and it got put into an exo terra box? (You asked about substrate) I was peering over your shoulder at it!

Grey fenchurch top and my partner is a bright red jacket.:2thumb:


----------



## arkreptiles

*Thank You*

First of all a BIG THANK YOU to Brian and the team at West Mids IHS for putting on another great show.

Also thanks to everyone who came over to say Hi - good to meet so many like-minded people.

We did manage to get round - very tempted by many of the Lizards and Dwarf Boa's but were very good and restricted ourselves to a Pair of Western Hognoses!!!


----------



## mike mc

was really hoping to see some panther chams for sale as the mrs wants one and i was on the look out for atb's and etb's,only saw one adult atb but i wanted a red phase


----------



## Bexie

he looks cool. what is he exactly?


----------



## lil05

mike mc said:


> was really hoping to see some panther chams for sale as the mrs wants one and i was on the look out for atb's and etb's,only saw one adult atb but i wanted a red phase


 i wanted see a panther saw a nice ficher sp cham though


----------



## mike mc

lil05 said:


> i wanted see a panther saw a nice ficher sp cham though


 
seen plenty of yemens at good prices,but she has her heart set on a panther


----------



## chondro13

lefty said:


> yesssss!! hes here at last.been waiting all day!!! stomper is here



:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::no1: stunning!!!!!!


----------



## lil05

mike mc said:


> seen plenty of yemens at good prices,but she has her heart set on a panther


 god saw yemans all over was so many snakes especially corns aswel .. would liked to have seen some more of the not typical stuff


----------



## Mcstealth

Got there for when it opened, no trouble parking, had a job getting out due to the number of cars trying to turn round, Went with OH and kids, all enjoyed the show, tempted by numerous animals, but only came away with a couple of gargoyles


----------



## reptile_man_08

There were yemens at £25 which I thought was pretty damn good.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

Here's a pic of the Fire Ball I picked up, I'll picture the Caramel once she's sloughed!


----------



## linda.t

tina b said:


> ok wasnt gonna admit it but i did buy some leos..very very cheap 2 girlies and a little chap..im sure theyl grow on me..lol


see u like them already:lol2:


----------



## cubeykc

lefty said:


> yesssss!! hes here at last.been waiting all day!!! stomper is here


you get him from the show? he is stunning


----------



## Bexie

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Here's a pic of the Fire Ball I picked up, I'll picture the Caramel once she's sloughed!


i like him alot. nice blushing.


----------



## Kev132

evilangel said:


> i came home with nothing  proper gutted cos i wanted a leo


i offered to help you pick !!! but you had already decided you didnt want one !


----------



## glidergirl

A few of our customers went, they came in to the shop afterwards and didn't have a good word to say about the show. The first show goers were at the shop about 11.30! 

And the lady in the wheelchair, her and her husband are regular cusromers of ours and they were particularly disgusted at the way she was treated, climbed over, trodden on!!!! She was incredibly upset, in fact when they came to the shop she stayed in the car as she was too upset to come in! 

:bash:


----------



## Kev132

lil05 said:


> poor woman .. i liked how they stuck shift bins everywhere to fall over and a fire extinguiser to walk into in the hallway


Uhm, i didnt fall over or bump into a single thing, only other people ! 

was you walking round with your eyes closed ? :whistling2:


----------



## Declan123

glidergirl said:


> A few of our customers went, they came in to the shop afterwards and didn't have a good word to say about the show. The first show goers were at the shop about 11.30!
> 
> And the lady in the wheelchair, her and her husband are regular cusromers of ours and they were particularly disgusted at the way she was treated, climbed over, trodden on!!!! She was incredibly upset, in fact when they came to the shop she stayed in the car as she was too upset to come in!
> 
> :bash:


That sounds horrific, glad i was working to be fair

Not that i would of gone anyways...

Best to save up money for a real show :whistling2:


----------



## lil05

Kev132 said:


> Uhm, i didnt fall over or bump into a single thing, only other people !
> 
> was you walking round with your eyes closed ? :whistling2:


 no i didnt bump into knowone .. just walked into things


----------



## wohic

it was very busy, our day was spoilt a little by us taking two yemon chamelons half way across the country for the buyer to not bother turning up :bash:

we came home with a non feeding kenyan sand boa
non feeding very pretty cali king

1 baby and one adult Gargoyle gecko

5 multi mamates (thank you so much casey and young gun :flrt

And then to top the lot hubby bought a hermans tortoise......... :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Ian.g

1.2 08 Bredls pythons, an adult female Irian Jaya carpet, 1.1 08 Pituphis deppei jani and a cranwells horned frog :2thumb: a very good day apart from the travelling! got stuck on way on the m6 and then on the m40 on the way home! but all well worth it!...didnt get chance to really meet anyone as by the time i had met people outside the show etc i had to rush round the show like a madman :lol2:


----------



## Barry.M

Ian also very kindly grabbed me this little fella,cheers mate....
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/214464-new-08-macklots-python.html


----------



## mask-of-sanity

wohic said:


> it was very busy, our day was spoilt a little by us taking two yemon chamelons half way across the country for the buyer to not bother turning up :bash:
> 
> we came home with a non feeding kenyan sand boa
> non feeding very pretty cali king
> 
> 1 baby and one adult Gargoyle gecko
> 
> 5 multi malmates (thank you so much casey and young gun :flrt
> 
> And then to top the lot hubby bought a hermans tortoise......... :flrt::flrt:


you got a tortoise ummm time to turn dining table into a tort table then :lol2: glad you all had a good day


----------



## wohic

mask-of-sanity said:


> you got a tortoise ummm time to turn dining table into a tort table then :lol2: glad you all had a good day


totally simons fault :bash:


----------



## masticophis

pop80_uk said:


> Where you the ones who brought the monitor and it got put into an exo terra box? (You asked about substrate) I was peering over your shoulder at it!
> 
> Grey fenchurch top and my partner is a bright red jacket.:2thumb:


No Sorry that wasn't me, I just left it with Matt for a little while, don't think it was the same monitor as it was in a bag.

Virtually nothing interesting at the show TBH, like i said boiga's on one stand, some pretty house snake morphs, couple of bulls and pines which were cool.
Now if there had been some sand snakes or whipsnakes then i'd have been interested.

Mike


----------



## LindaE

i bought 3 carrot tail geckos, just what i went for Steve got nothing, but on the way home we called into our local rep shop for extra food for them and they just had a breeding pair of royals in and as he has a soft spot for these snakes and as he bought me my geckos i could`nt say no really. But we are now skint! and we need a new washing machine!! yeh but i know which i prefer, more reps every time:lol2:


----------



## penfold

we just got home gotta admit was the weirdest show ive ever done all in little rooms was good though did think of robbing scott w as ive never seen anyone sell so many royals :lol2:


----------



## AuntyLizard

We got.. A snakey for Mark Ghost striped motley female and I got a lovely little beardie red/gold.. looks female too lucky me.. 

Liz

oh I forgot to add that I also won on the tombola £10 worth of frozen mice.. So Marks snakeys got a pressie too.


----------



## ninja_636

Hi i got an GTP,sharp albino boa, normal royal for me mum, macklots python, 2 abino bulls, red bd and after the show i got an 100% het Anery boa and geting tomoz and male Anery boa and poss an 100%het albino brum :2thumb:


----------



## Ally

I didn't go, but managed to buy a male Opal corn from Sue... 

Millions of thanks to Sue and Liz n Mark!


----------



## AuntyLizard

Ally said:


> I didn't go, but managed to buy a male Opal corn from Sue...
> 
> Millions of thanks to Sue and Liz n Mark!


Yep and lovely he is too... Settled him in to a rub for now.

Liz


----------



## bothrops

Hi folks

I got a normal bull, an albino bull (cheers Ian - its a beaut!), a grown on amel corn (het anery, het hypo) and a beautiful adult Cali king. My other half came away with an unrelated pair of wonder geckos and a pair of SHTCT leos.

I thought the show was better than last year with more variety and a greater number of adult animals. I could have spent a massive amount of money if I had a massive amount of money (like that jaw dropping mandarin on Lexcorns table)

I thought it went really well (although I'm disgusted with the treatment of the lady in the wheelchair - I didn't see any of that)

Hope to see more of you pop over to the Animal Zone next year!

Cheers

Andy 



p.s.



snickers said:


> The only thing missing was spiders. I saw 2 spiders in the whole show! Spidershop had a table (well 4) but noone there and no stock. Has something happened to prevent them getting there?


 
See, where you've got confused is that this was the IHS show - thats the international _herpetological_ society AKA reptiles and amphibians. If you want spids, may I suggest the BTS (british tarantula society) show in Coseley in march!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## wolves121121

i got a pair of green lizards and also a pair of occelated skinks. was very tempted by the blue rock lizards and the electric blue day geckos. little disappointed by not seeing any eyed lizards there as i wanted another female. there was alot of people there and wow was it hot in some of those rooms


----------



## drpjtaylor

Went along today with my two sons, before I left I promised I was only going for a look and to buy some frozen food. :lol2:
We bought a king snake which my son managed to then swap ten minutes later for an adult Bull snake being sold for twice the price. Also bought an 08 Thayers King.
The best bargain was one of the old vivs that the college were selling off, got it for £15 and it came with a Habistat diming thermostat and a starter unit for a strip light. Don't know what to do with the viv now but couldn't resist such a deal.


----------



## 12kslr33

What was the Leopard Gecko selection like there? Was going to go but didnt in the end and i'll be kicking myself if there was a good selection and a bargain to be had.


----------



## toxic

oasis_reps said:


> What frogs d'ya get?
> and darn, whats wrong with the tank (Size etc)?





wulfrun said:


> Brought some corns, but one of the ones we did buy was supposed to be a normal stripe female, but it turns out after we probed it when we got home it's a male so we're a bit p:censor:d about that. and we got some reed frogs white's tree frogs and some toads.


Hay did you but the Toad that was £8 right at the front just next to the door way ?. If so he was a nice looking one I wonted him but put him back down when I got back he was sold :bash:


----------



## xxTanyaxx

*rodbaston*

i must agree weirdest show i have been to didnt like all the small rooms, i was helping on the table with the long tail earless dragons , didnt end up buying anything only saw 1 indigo which was male really wanted female and no pather chams which was a shame but it was a good day out and only took 3 hours to get there :whistling2:


----------



## Jb1432

12kslr33 said:


> What was the Leopard Gecko selection like there? Was going to go but didnt in the end and i'll be kicking myself if there was a good selection and a bargain to be had.


 

The whole thing was a leopard gecko show, should of been re-named international gecko and corn society.


----------



## 12kslr33

Nooooooooooooo!!!

Oh well i didnt have enough really neway what with Xmas and the OH bday a few days b4 aswell, its just heartbreaking looking at the viv that is all set up for a Leo except its empty! Did anyone buy 1 that they want to sell me or give me for free:whistling2:


----------



## chondro13

Jb1432 said:


> The whole thing was a leopard gecko show, should of been re-named international gecko and corn society.



haha to be fair i did happen to mention "if i see another f:censor:ing corn im going to..." however there were MANY more different species at Rodbaston than there was at doncaster so that was a bonus :2thumb: although i only got two cresies while there.. picked up my other purchases from RFUK members..


----------



## Jb1432

chondro13 said:


> haha to be fair i did happen to mention "if i see another f:censor:ing corn im going to..." however there were MANY more different species at Rodbaston than there was at doncaster so that was a bonus :2thumb: although i only got two cresies while there.. picked up my other purchases from RFUK members..


There was a few other things, by time we got there at 12 there wasnt loadz of diff things but stil a selection.


----------



## chondro13

Jb1432 said:


> There was a few other things, by time we got there at 12 there wasnt loadz of diff things but stil a selection.



aww that sucks - i was up willingly for the first time since this semester began and actually made it there for 10.25!! even coming from manchester in 'the best friends' skoda.. :devil: 

although all the best stuff did go quick there was still a really nice selection of healthy animals there which was great! however the heat and space was ... less than ideal... BUT i could deal with that. i just wanted to kill everybody who bought screaming kids or especially pushchairs!!! grr! *rant over* :lol2:


----------



## Jb1432

chondro13 said:


> aww that sucks - i was up willingly for the first time since this semester began and actually made it there for 10.25!! even coming from manchester in 'the best friends' skoda.. :devil:
> 
> although all the best stuff did go quick there was still a really nice selection of healthy animals there which was great! however the heat and space was ... less than ideal... BUT i could deal with that. i just wanted to kill everybody who bought screaming kids or especially pushchairs!!! grr! *rant over* :lol2:


Yeah that heat was immense, donny was nearly as bad as that for heat. Btw, nice pics of your zoo! and yourself:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## chondro13

Jb1432 said:


> Yeah that heat was immense, donny was nearly as bad as that for heat. Btw, nice pics of your zoo! and yourself:whistling2::lol2:



cheeky sod


----------



## inkyjoe

Jb1432 said:


> The whole thing was a leopard gecko show, should of been re-named international gecko and corn society.



sounds boring, glad i didnt go in the end


----------



## toyah

I really enjoyed yesterday ... bit warm at times, and the venue isn't exactly ideal but I appreciate the difficulty of finding a venue that'll allow a show like that.



Jb1432 said:


> The whole thing was a leopard gecko show, should of been re-named international gecko and corn society.


International Gecko, Corn, and Royal Society, you mean. Tell me when that new society forms as I'd love to join.

But seriously, it's not really surprising that the most loved, most popular, and most common species of pet reptiles in the country were the most popular and most common at a reptile show though, is it?

I brought home some interesting stuff - an unusual royal, an unusual crestie, and an unusual corn snake. The selection suited me fine :2thumb:


----------



## Caz

Jb1432 said:


> The whole thing was a leopard gecko show, should of been re-named international gecko and corn society.


As I said on the EHS show thread - what's for sale is soley the markets fault. If people want Royal morphs,c orns and leos then thats what the breeders will breed and sell.

Surely it's better to see a room full of healthy c.b corns/royals and leos than go back to the 'good' old days of shows packed with animals freshly wild caught and unpacked the same day?

Well done IHS.


----------



## penfold

Caz said:


> As I said on the EHS show thread - what's for sale is soley the markets fault. If people want Royal morphs,c orns and leos then thats what the breeders will breed and sell.
> 
> Surely it's better to see a room full of healthy c.b corns/royals and leos than go back to the 'good' old days of shows packed with animals freshly wild caught and unpacked the same day?
> 
> Well done IHS.


 totally agree


----------



## akuma 天

I bought a 3x2 bow fronted viv.


----------



## KISSMAN-ACE

Jb1432 said:


> The whole thing was a leopard gecko show, should of been re-named international gecko and corn society.


 
WELL thats weird cause i saw gtps boas pythons chams spids,garter snakes and a whole raft of other snakes,it was more varied than donny


----------



## beege_3

We got back last night at 9pm, after an absolute p***take with the trains. Left at 7:30am as well, so we were knackered! Thanks to the IHS, it was a good show although the conditions of the venue could of been better. Also it was nice speaking to Nick and Carrie (arkreptiles) again, and Will from Globalgeckos. Had a look for a few members tables and couldnt find them!

Anyways, I picked up a lovely poss male partial pinstipe Harlequin Crested Gecko and the missus picked up a little baby brindle crestie. Plus a tub of crickets for a quid and some cork bark!

I thought the range of animals there was great, even spotted some Mangroves, a baby Leachinus (who I'm disappointed not to have brought home!) and quite a few varieties of frogs which I was surprised at! Also spotted baby Australian barking geckos but someone had already bought them... 

Anyway, good show and thanks to Mike (kingy) and Amii for the lift there!!!


----------



## sami

I thought there was much more variety at this show than has been at previous shows, and even doncaster..

the layout was interesting, as ever.. but it was nice to just get up later, go when we wanted, and wander round at our own pace! 

much less stressful than having a table! 

Managed to pick up a bargain male dwarf boa.. really happy with him  

and collected another boa from Gaz.. (he wasn't there, it was sent to the show for us) :whistling2:

and even went to the pub meet afterwards, and was really nice to meet people!! saw loads of people, but can't remember everyone's name, so will just say I saw loads.. then I can't upset the ones I forget to write down!!


----------



## Doodles

Was feeling really hung over but did meet a few people. Sorry if I was quiet.

Came away with a lovely scrub python though.


----------



## Rain

Well, I only went to drop off a couple of things (Inc the Tegu for Lefty). And to collect a couple of snakes.
Well, as is always the way, came back with more than we'd intended. Timberwolf had a female garter to go with her male, I picked up the stripe CA boa from John Berry, a male mangrove snake (who has hidden himself in his viv, before I got a pic), and this lovely girl. I've wanted a super tiger retic for ages, was first put off by size, then price, and now I have a dedicated reptile room, I figured now was the time to get one.


----------



## Torres13

I was pretty disappointed at the lack of selection at the show. There where so many snakes. Alot of common stuff really and tbh the only stands I stopped to look at where those with different things on. I didnt even see many beardies, one or two stands had some.
A much bigger venue is needed aswell, I actually saw that woman in a wheelchair and was stood waiting at the door of a room so she could get out but it took her a good few mins to manuevre her way out.
The show has some good potential but the venue really does need to be sorted out. Parking was horrific too lol.


----------



## rob-stl-07

what a great show this year. 

i got:


1 female royal (assisi)
and 3 bibron geckos (thankyou lukeNdaniel)

The geckos are settling in perfectly; i love them. 

thankyou to everyone who helped with the show, it was a brilliant one






p.s. DEATH TO DONCASTER!!!!


----------



## amazonya

*Pushcahirs*

I took my son in his pushchair, and to those ranting Im sure you would much rather have a pushchair to contend with than a screaming two year old running round your feet, pulling animal tubs off tables and an equally loud screaming mother trying to keep control! At the end of the day, the rooms werent really ideal.!!! RIGHT my rant over! 
I came home with a male sripe amel corn to breed with my female anery corn, future snow stripes!!!! Also went back in to look at second hand set ups and came out with a pair of leopard geckos...............Don't quite know how that happened lol


----------



## Jb1432

Well i obviously got there too late, that super tigers gorgeous. There was a few other things but i obviously expected too much


----------



## timberwolf

rattysue said:


> I got myself the most gorgeous axanthic girlie form John Berry and her name is Colleen.....
> couple of baby corns and the OH came home with a couple of bits as well.....


 
noooooo!!!!! was that the reduced patterend one? I wanted that soooo bad...


----------



## Rain

Jb1432 said:


> Well i obviously got there too late, that super tigers gorgeous.


Cheers  but she was sold loooooong before rodbaston, and never even made it in the building


----------



## toyah

Sue your axanthic is gorgeous, I hope the GTP has left Andy without any permanent scars though!


----------



## beege_3

amazonya said:


> I took my son in his pushchair, and to those ranting Im sure you would much rather have a pushchair to contend with than a screaming two year old running round your feet, pulling animal tubs off tables and an equally loud screaming mother trying to keep control! At the end of the day, the rooms werent really ideal.!!! RIGHT my rant over!


This is why we left our 20 month old at home with her nana (I know this isn't possible for all). There were quite a few people who let their kids run about and grab boxes off of tables!


----------



## nuttybabez

Hiya,

I am a very happy girlie cos I got lots of beautiful animals!!!

It was packed and the different rooms made it tricky to get around but I wasn't there too early and I went outside a few times. I'm really glad I wasn't there just after it opened!

There were loads of animals and I thought there was a nice variety - certainly far far more choice than at Donny.

Entry was £2 which is cheaper than Donny and it was easy to find (but I only live 20 mins away and knew where the college was). I had no problems parking but again, I wasn't there at opening time.

Overall a good show and a good range in my opinion. 

I got -
2 female mack snow albinos which I had reserved
1 male mack snow albino which I had reserved
1 female rainwater albino from welshreptilebreeders
3 female bell albinos which I had reserved
1 male pewter corn - a bargain at £50, I am over the moon with him.
1 adult male carpet python - again, bargain at £80 and hes a little star.

Only things I regret not getting are a couple of baby cresties that were £35 each (it was snakes or cresties, I couldn't afford both) and one of the £30 female royals - I went to fetch my OH from the next room cos he had the money and they sold *cries*


----------



## Dextersdad

We got a Blazing Blizzard and a male and female Het Albino (Kahl) boa.

I really wanted the Kayuadi retic but when I went back for it someone had bought it.:bash::bash:


----------



## Dextersdad

Rain said:


> Well, I only went to drop off a couple of things (Inc the Tegu for Lefty). And to collect a couple of snakes.
> Well, as is always the way, came back with more than we'd intended. Timberwolf had a female garter to go with her male, I picked up the stripe CA boa from John Berry, a male mangrove snake (who has hidden himself in his viv, before I got a pic), and this lovely girl. I've wanted a super tiger retic for ages, was first put off by size, then price, and now I have a dedicated reptile room, I figured now was the time to get one.


Very, very nice mate.


----------



## monkfish2uk

We Picked up these 2 little stunners! A Lesser Platty and a Bumble Bee.Tho the Bumble Bee is rather shy :lol2:


----------



## Bexie

monkfish2uk said:


> We Picked up these 2 little stunners! A Lesser Platty and a Bumble Bee.Tho the Bumble Bee is rather shy :lol2:


i love them! really beautiful, bumblebee or a lesser bee is next on my list.


----------



## reptile_man_08

beege_3 said:


> This is why we left our 20 month old at home with her nana (I know this isn't possible for all). There were quite a few people who let their kids run about and grab boxes off of tables!


I nearly trod on 1.


----------



## Dextersdad

monkfish2uk said:


> the Bumble Bee is rather shy :lol2:


Still, got to love them. My other half refers to our female Bumble bee as "precious".

She'll be getting a Butter Ball next year to shack up with.


----------



## Alex27

monkfish2uk said:


> We Picked up these 2 little stunners! A Lesser Platty and a Bumble Bee.Tho the Bumble Bee is rather shy :lol2:


ahh so ur going for a queen bee eh? also who did you get the bumble off?


----------



## Alex27

Dextersdad said:


> Still, got to love them. My other half refers to our female Bumble bee as "precious".
> 
> She'll be getting a Butter Ball next year to shack up with.


yh my lil sis wants to call mine princess


----------



## Dextersdad

pastelpythons27 said:


> yh my lil sis wants to call mine *princess*


Careful now!


----------



## GazEmm

Well i had a nightmare getting there. Had a blow out about 1 hour into my trip there and then had to limp home on what turned out to be a less than trustworthy spare! Got home, managed to borrow a mates van and set off again. Arrived at about 1ish instead of 10!!

It did get better mind, picked up my 3 leos (thanks arkreptiles) that are crackers and got a spur of the moment female royal (thanks lukendaniel) to cheer me up.

Seems like i missed a few animals by getting there late mind. Grr!!


----------



## Dextersdad

GazEmm said:


> Well i had a nightmare getting there. Had a blow out about 1 hour into my trip there and then had to limp home on what turned out to be a less than trustworthy spare! Got home, managed to borrow a mates van and set off again. Arrived at about 1ish instead of 10!!
> 
> It did get better mind, picked up my 3 leos (thanks arkreptiles) that are crackers and got a spur of the moment female royal (thanks lukendaniel) to cheer me up.
> 
> Seems like i missed a few animals by getting there late mind. Grr!!


That's a shame mate

I got there at about 10:20 and already people were walking out with rubs up to their eyeballs!

There was a lot better stuff there than the last few shows I've been too. Problem is, by lunch a lot was gone.


----------



## monkfish2uk

Well we will wait and see wont we, just adding to collection:

1.0 x 06 Pastel royal
1.2 x 08 het Pied
0.1 x 08 Pinstripe
0.1 x 08 Spider
1.0 08 BumbleBee
0.1 08 Lesser Platty
1.1 05 Het Albino
0.3 05 Normals

Think thats them all....cant remember?


----------



## rattysue

toyah said:


> Sue your axanthic is gorgeous, I hope the GTP has left Andy without any permanent scars though!


 
Thanks toyah...it was really lovely to see you and Stan just sorry we couldn't spend more time to catch up properly.
I sooo wanted your pinstripe but with any luck I'll have one on order pretty soon..
The GTP is still in the naughty corner after savaging Andy...:lol2:


----------



## KISSMAN-ACE

rattysue said:


> Thanks toyah...it was really lovely to see you and Stan just sorry we couldn't spend more time to catch up properly.
> I sooo wanted your pinstripe but with any luck I'll have one on order pretty soon..
> The GTP is still in the naughty corner after savaging Andy...:lol2:


WHAT happened with the gtp


----------



## AshMashMash

jungleboy said:


> even you Ash :whistling2:


Its always nice seeing me :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol. Nice seeing you too 

I bought nothing, however


----------



## ReptileKid

i would of liked to go by the sounds of the diffrent species, but i would of went with my dad whos in a wheelchair so sounded not so good, especialy becaue of that lady in the wheelchair, i would get so anoyed if people were standing on and walkin over my dad!


----------



## Oliver Dodds

Jb1432 said:


> The whole thing was a leopard gecko show, should of been re-named international gecko and corn society.


Well said, it was my first rep show (always go to spider ones) and I was disappointed with the variety of animals and the small rooms. So many rude people too, just bump into you and dont say sorry, push past you, block doorways... :censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## reptile_man_08

Oliver Dodds said:


> Well said, it was my first rep show (always go to spider ones) and I was disappointed with the variety of animals and the small rooms. So many rude people too, just bump into you and dont say sorry, push past you, block doorways... :censor::censor::censor::censor:


Not with me, and there was plenty of variety...


----------



## pop80_uk

Dextersdad said:


> We got a Blazing Blizzard and a male and female Het Albino (Kahl) boa.
> 
> I really wanted the Kayuadi retic but when I went back for it someone had bought it.:bash::bash:


Were you the guy with the lady with purple hair?
I think I was standing next to you for a couple of minutes.


----------



## beege_3

reptile_man_08 said:


> Not with me, and there was plenty of variety...


Totally agree, especially compared to the September Doncaster show (which I still loved). Theres not many UK shows that you see Rhacodactylus leachinus, axanthic royal pythons, Malagsy Forest Geckos, Mossy Geckos, Mangrove Snakes (just off of DWA), Mack Snow Enigma leos, Mack Super Snow Albinos.... 

The list of things that I saw at rodbaston, which I never at doncaster was endless... :flrt:


----------



## Oliver Dodds

beege_3 said:


> Totally agree, especially compared to the September Doncaster show (which I still loved). Theres not many UK shows that you see Rhacodactylus leachinus, axanthic royal pythons, Malagsy Forest Geckos, Mossy Geckos, Mangrove Snakes (just off of DWA), Mack Snow Enigma leos, Mack Super Snow Albinos....
> 
> The list of things that I saw at rodbaston, which I never at doncaster was endless... :flrt:


I only found out about the show at 11.30am, got there by 1.30 maybe all the good stuff was gone :whistling2:


----------



## beege_3

I left at three and there was plenty left when I did..


----------



## reptile_man_08

I got there at 1, still plenty there...Did you go in all the rooms?There was _8_:lol2:


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY

*hi*

i did lol

crazy .

too crouded and too many rooms would of been better in a big hall .

it was gd for me as i keep leopard geckos but for other reptile keepers there was not much for them


----------



## wohic

some people really cant have looked very well, I have never been to a show in the UK with such a wide variety of reptiles on offer, there were some real gems on some of the tables.


----------



## lil05

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> i did lol
> 
> crazy .
> 
> too crouded and too many rooms would of been better in a big hall .
> 
> it was gd for me as i keep leopard geckos but for other reptile keepers there was not much for them


 god i saw endless amounts and i wanted loads as some were dirt cheap .. was only allowed a crestie though  but came back with 3 baby forest geckos


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY

*hi*

all i saw were geckos and snakes .........

probebley becuase of all the people lol


----------



## wohic

gargoyle geckos, cresteds, and some other rhacs, day geckos, beardies, rock lizards, green lizards, chuckwallas, fischers chams, pigmy chams, yemens, electric blue geckos, lots of different torts, a few frogs and loads of other stuff


----------



## beege_3

Not to mention all the snakes Wohic! Plus the selection of frogs (about 5 varieties of darts, as well as red eye tree frogs (on three different tables) and a few other species!).

I cant believe people missed all that selection..


----------



## mike mc

the more i think back now i wish id have bit the bullet and bought a pair of electric blue geckos.they were amazing,will be on the look out for some after christmas


----------



## beege_3

Sent you a pm Mike_mc


----------



## mike mc

beege_3 said:


> Sent you a pm Mike_mc


recieved,cheers mate. i have seen a pair for 50 quid cheaper thats why i was hesitating lol


----------



## beege_3

Ah right no worries...


----------



## uroplatus

wohic said:


> gargoyle geckos, cresteds, and *some other rhacs*, day geckos, beardies, rock lizards, green lizards, chuckwallas, fischers chams, pigmy chams, yemens, electric blue geckos, lots of different torts, a few frogs and loads of other stuff


We didnt get to Rodbaston this time - do share what other Rhacs you got so we can be really jealous lol!


----------



## JulesH

pop80_uk said:


> Where you the ones who brought the monitor and it got put into an exo terra box? (You asked about substrate) I was peering over your shoulder at it!
> 
> Grey fenchurch top and my partner is a bright red jacket.:2thumb:


I think that was me and my husband - we bought a red tegu. We used the box to transport him to the car and gave him the run of the boot for the trip home! Really pleased with him, lovely chunky chap and pretty laid back so far. Also came away with a common boa (my early Xmas present). 

I have to agree with everyone about the venue. The small rooms are not ideal for that number of people.


----------



## beege_3

uroplatus said:


> We didnt get to Rodbaston this time - do share what other Rhacs you got so we can be really jealous lol!


There were Leachinus (1 of) and a few Chahoua..


----------



## CaseyM

I got a pair of 07 DH VPI snow royals, a super hypo leo girly, the VPI royal book and arranged to collect another trio of leos next month


----------



## Young_Gun

Nowt bar some multis and a hognose, I had been cleaned out by the mrs purchases :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## bloodcorn

We got a pair of 07 Bredl's Pythons and collected an Opal Cubed het Blood Stripe from Nige (cornmorphs)


----------



## snickers

> We got a pair of 07 Bredl's Pythons

We were in 2 minds about the 07 bredl's. They were being admired by 2 people when we got to the table, so decided to get just the one female 08 instead. Nice snakes though and a good price.
Hope he sold them all by the end of the show.


----------



## DASSIE

Young_Gun said:


> Nowt bar some multis and a hognose, I had been cleaned out by the mrs purchases :whistling2::whistling2:


tooo right . i seen ALL those purchases she made and you were indeed 'cleaned out' LOL . Thats why i dont take the mrs to shows haha

i got an albino fem leopard for my bro and a book . (splashed out i know) . I actually did restrain myself cos i really wanted to buy loads ! 

was a cool show but it could do with being in a venue with a big hall like houten or something . These in and out of little rooms is a bit cramped for my liking . 
Still was doog to see some mates i aint seen for a while !


----------



## cornmorphs

i pre ordered 2 adult royals, both female. normal and a granite. thats was it, although i dont buy often at shows, so that was a lot for me lol.
sold 5 corns, all quite low end, so not a good day for selling. i didnt get round all the rooms as i was knackered, but my room was busy most of the day.
looked like a decent show from the small parts i did see and the number of people that attended.


----------



## TashaS

Gutted i couldnt get up there (too far)-sounds like a great show! Will have to persuade somebody to take me next year!

Congrats on everyones beautiful purchases!

Out of interest-what speices of day gecko were there there? Prices? What about reed frogs?


----------



## beege_3

Day gecko wise there were, Dull Day Geckos (about £55 each, i think), Standings Day Geckos (adult pair were £150 i think!) and Giant Madagascan Day Geckos (not idea on price). Thats all I saw.. 

Cant remember frog wise what was there. LOL! Quite a few though!


----------



## CTO-Reptiles

TashaS said:


> Gutted i couldnt get up there (too far)-sounds like a great show! Will have to persuade somebody to take me next year!
> 
> Congrats on everyones beautiful purchases!
> 
> Out of interest-what speices of day gecko were there there? Prices? What about reed frogs?


we had a trio of reedfrogs for sale on our table for £15 i think and had cb08 dull day geckos for £20 each

in one of the other rooms i saw day geckos but not too sure what they were and a pirce as it was so cramped i just had a glance over all the tables while standing at the door of the room.


----------



## TashaS

ok-thanks guys!


----------



## minky345

I thought it was good, ive been for the last 4 years now but i do think that the rooms are way too small.
It was so hot in the rooms which put me off wanting to go around. Also i was disapointed in the lack of beardies there, that last couple of years there seemed to be lots more. 
So sadly i came back empty handed  for the first time ever!


----------



## Robbie

Young_Gun said:


> Nowt bar some multis and a hognose, I had been cleaned out by the mrs purchases :whistling2::whistling2:


Moan moan moan.
I'm online and you're at work :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

